# Introduction and questions



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

hello,

my name is jesse. i have been stationed at Eglin for 3 years. I just found this forum yesterday. i am a bass fisherman. i only fish for bream when i want to play with my fly rod, and i dont really have the patience to sit for catfish lol. i dont have a boat so im a bank stomper. I have fished Indigo, Duck Pond, Anderson Pond, Kepner Pond, College Pond,Upper and Lower Memorial lake, and Weekly Pond. I have been to duck and indigo many times with hopes of catching a nice one. I have seen one at duck that was pretty big at least 5pounds, but nothing has hit yet. I have caught 1 at indigo on a spinnerbait. he was about 2 pounds. i have caught one out of Upper Memorial Lake, and nothing out of Lower Memorial, Anderson, Kepner, or College Pond. Weekly Pond has been the best for me, but they aren't biting that much right now. Last year a buddy and i went on a three day weekend in the pouring rain and lit them up on buzzbaits. Since then i have caught 3 on a buzzbait. 1 is in the picture below, 1 my battery was dead, and the last was was about 6 inches lol. the other fish i caught on a 1.5" white swimbait. Well that's all my fish for the past 3 years lol. Now onto the questions.....

walking around weekly pond i have found several jerkbaits (hard like rapala) and several types/colors of soft plastics. 

1)any thoughts on something different for out there?

WithIndigo and Duck Pond, they are so overgrown with that grass..

2)what will produce fish? i just dont have a clue i feel like i have tried everything.

this weekend i might try some new lakes/ponds. i was considering buck pond, hurricane lake, and maybe hitting weekly pond if i don't feel like driving all 3 days. 

3)suggestions for where to start and what to fish on hurricane? buck?

i always have a buzzbait tied on and then i have some form of soft plastic tied on as well, but i usually carry 4-5 pole with me because i dont like to re-tie 

well ifya'll are anything like theguys on my lightning forum then you are all about the pics so here you go...


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I am sure our bass experts will chime in shortly.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Jesse! well, my best fishfinding bait on unfamiliar waters is a watermelonseed trickworm rigged weightless on a 3/0 offset shank worm hook. i like to let mine sink at least 20-30 seconds and just watch the line for the hit. caught everything from dinks to 7lbers doing that......... grass permitting, i love a lipless crank bait as well. red eye shads are good. jitterbugs from dusk till dawn produce some awesome topwater hits from now thru summer.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i dont have a watermelon color but i have what they call baby bass. i have it rigged with a 1/32 nail weight in front so i can cast it out a lil farther. i might try switching rods and take the weight off. i have it for casting. i use spinning tackle and have one baitcaster and put it on that rod. so ill switch it over. thanks for the input. i might get some watermelon seed


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,, my go to bait is a white trick worm, if all else fails i can catch bass on that,, good luck,,


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Those ponds have plenty of fish. Right now, a watermelon (as said) lizard it was I use. Work it really slow on hard or clean bottom.



When it warms up, you can go back to buzz baits early in the a.m. or later around sunset. That lizard will catch fish all year long though and anytime of day. Look for Zoom Baby Brush Hogs. 



Love them.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for the tips guys. ill have to grab a pack of the white trick worms i have the bubblegum ones but never got hit on them. growing up all my dad and i used was a buzzbait, spinnerbait, and a worm (texas rigged only). every now and then we would throw a crankbait or a frog. so all the new ways to rig the trick worms and how to fish them is all new to me. i bought some YUM 4" sinkos in green pumpkin w/ purple glitter and tried it weightless at weekly pond yesterday. i would get some taps but nothing took it. the wind was really bad so maybe if i can catch a day when its not blowing so bad then i can figure out what they want.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Being a Naw'thin transplanted lifetime bass fisherman, I have a ton of old lures that I hauled down with me when I moved, back in the turn of the century!! (A fisherman NEVER throws away a good lure, doncha know!!). The bass down here like baits that we never used up in the bass lakes in the Midwest but I have had luck with a few of my old standbys so here are some suggestions for some that I tried that may not be favorites down here:



1. A Hula popper is very successful in lily pads if you work it slow and jerky like a crippled frog. I have had an occasional lunker bust out of those pads like he was on fire just to nail a Hula popper!



2. Spinner baits like Mepps in black with yellow spots or yellow or white with spots work sometimes if fished in a clear lake that isn't overgrown in hydrilla. Eighth or quarter ounce seem to work equally well.



3. Small to medium Lazy Ike type lures will get an occasional hit early in the morning or around dusk.



4. Plastic worms on a Texas or Carolina rig are old standbys for slow trolling or cast and retrieve. Pop it off the bottom slowly and let it fall. I want to try these white trick worms though, I haven't tried them yet and they sound interesting.



When all else fails, a good old fashioned worm on a hook, red wigglers or plain ol' earthworms will get a few fillets in your pan.



Good luck and remember the only really good fisherman is one who exaggerates now and 

again!!


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i wish i could find some lily pads around here. and the grass is soo over grown on these ponds it makes it hard to fish. i guess i need to sit down and revamp my arsenal.


----------



## JRiffe (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi jesse, I as well live on Eglin. AL is the best bet for lilly pads IMO, but gotta have a boat. Lakes here on base only get the scumy nasty dead aquatic nasty ness that likes to stick to my motor guide lol Gl to ya.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i'm trying to sell my truck now so i an get a beater and a boat. 

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/cto/1678045718.html  incase you know someone who wants a supercharged v8


----------

